# Necesito Hacer un Dimmer



## vanevelasquez303 (Mar 26, 2007)

Necesito hacer un desvanecedor de luces con control por potenciömetro, con una lämpara de 110 V / 60 Hz y por histëresis.  Yo soy principiante y quisiera una buena explicación: sobre todo de los materiales, algo así como una gráfica, porque de todas formas con esta información me reúno con unos compañeros y podemos hacerlo


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 28, 2007)

Hola, yo armé una consolita de luces de 4 canales con dimmers para iluminación "profesional"
Armé este circuito barato y confiable que con un disipador de calor, aguantó unas lamparas par1000 con TIC226D que es barato.

Espero que te sirva


----------



## danytissera (Jun 25, 2008)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola, yo armé una consolita de luces de 4 canales con dimmers para iluminación "profesional"
> Armé este circuito barato y confiable que con un disipador de calor, aguantó unas lamparas par1000 con TIC226D que es barato.
> 
> Espero que te sirva




quisiera saber de cuantos ohms es el potenciometro y de que potencia son las resistencias. quiero armar el dimmer pero sin estos datos tendré que pponerme a probar y corro peligro de quemar un par de cosas te lo agradecería muchísimo si me podes pasar estos datos
dany


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 25, 2008)

Los datos estan especificados en el diagrama,.
el pote es de 250Kohms y las resistencias son de 5watts para no correr peligro


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 25, 2008)

No. 5W no. Con 1/4W alcanza.


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 25, 2008)

Yo arme uno similar, y por consejo de alguien que sabe mas que yo le puse en paralelo al TIC un capacitor de poliester de 100nf en serie con una resistencia de 100 ohm, 1W.
Aparentemente esto le daria estabilidad y elimina el ruidillo que a veces aparece cuando se regula muy bajito.

Saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 25, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Yo arme uno similar, y por consejo de alguien que sabe mas que yo le puse en paralelo al TIC un capacitor de poliester de 100nf en serie con una resistencia de 100 ohm, 1W.
> Aparentemente esto le daria estabilidad y elimina el ruidillo que a veces aparece cuando se regula muy bajito.
> 
> Saludos.



Además proteje al triac cuando conmuta cargas inductivas.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 25, 2008)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> electroaficionado dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y elimina interferencias muy molestas en Radio y otros trastos


----------



## VANESA (Nov 18, 2008)

chicos si o si se tiene que poner el ponteciometro ? no se puede armar uno sin el ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 18, 2008)

Y cómo pretendes variar la potencia electrica sin el potenciómetro?

el potenciometro es una resistencia variable q t permite variar la cantidad de voltaje q entrega el circuito.

P/D: ese circuito de pablin no sirve, ya lo he hecho.

pronto te posteo el que si funciona y los pcb.

EDITADO: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/atorado-luz-automatica-casa-17054/ en ese link postee el circuito que si funciona y el pcb.

espero t sirva.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Nov 18, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Y cómo pretendes variar la potencia electrica sin el potenciómetro?
> P/D: ese circuito de pablin no sirve, ya lo he hecho.



Puede variarse la intensidad con pulsadores o con otras técnicas, como los dimmers que funcionan con la estática del cuerpo al sólo tocarlos.

El circuito de Pablin sí funciona. Yo lo armé tal cual y funciona sin problemas.
Es un circuito simple, y no es cuestión de desmerecer todo lo que venga de esa página.


----------



## jfranco (Nov 18, 2008)

yo arme uno parecido pero el potenciometro calentaba q termino por quemarse tiene algo q ver el wattiaje o tamaño del potenciometro...por q uno grande del mismo valor el pot me duro mas tiempo aa yo use tres triac en paralelo el bt 136.....trabajo bien en varias ocasiones pero el pot se quemo gracias


----------



## aakd18 (Ago 31, 2010)

Hola! antes que nada, perdon por revivir un tema bastante viejo pero compre todos los componentes para hacer este dimmer, pero no se como poner el capacitor y la resistencia que el compañero electroaficionado recomendo 





> Yo arme uno similar, y por consejo de alguien que sabe mas que yo le puse en paralelo al TIC un capacitor de poliester de 100nf en serie con una resistencia de 100 ohm, 1W.
> Aparentemente esto le daria estabilidad y elimina el ruidillo que a veces aparece cuando se regula muy bajito.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2010)

Van en serie conectados entre MT1 y MT2 del triac.



Fijate en éste de Unicrom, no le des importancia a la diferencia de valores , lo pongo para que veas como va conectado , serían R3 y C3.










Saludos !


----------



## aakd18 (Ago 31, 2010)

buenisimo compa, mañana mismo lo armo y cuento que tal quedó

mil gracias


----------



## aakd18 (Sep 2, 2010)

che, el dimmer no me anda ni a palos. No se conectará al reves de lo que me mostró DOSMETROS??
es decir, viendo el circuito que posteó francisco galarza, puede ser que el terminal mt2 sea el que se conecta a la carga, y el terminal mt1 el que se conecta a la llave del pote?

lo otro que se me ocurre es que me hayan vendido mal el triac y que lo que me vendieron, no sirva para este fin.... el triac que tengo es el NXP BT137 600E

alguna idea?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2010)

La carga la podes póner del lado que quieras ya que queda en serie.

Fijate bien MT1 y MT2 por el disparo.

Bajate el datasheet del triac y fijate que aguante *al menos* 400 V y 4 amperes.

Saludos !


----------



## aakd18 (Sep 3, 2010)

aca está el datasheet, y si no interpreto mal, aguanta 600V y 8A http://www.nxp.com/documents/data_sheet/BT137_SERIES_E.pdf


a lo que me refería antes, es que a lo mejor estan al revés los terminales 1 y 2. Vos me los dibujaste de una forma, pero viendo el datasheet, el Gate esta del mismo lado que el MT1, mientras que vos dibujaste el Gate del lado del MT2. me explico?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2010)

Solo puse ese dibujo para que veas como va conectada la serie de 100 ohms y .1 uF a MT1 y MT2 , a lo demás no le des importancia.

Saludos !


----------



## aakd18 (Sep 3, 2010)

listo, al final era eso. Habia que invertir las patitas del triac. Muchas gracias por ayudarme!

hice la plaquetita bien chiquitita y la meti dentro de un cargador de celular viejo. Quedo perfecto jeje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2010)

¡ Te felicito che ! ¡ Bién ! 

Ahora a disfrutar el dimmer con la novia 

Saludos !


----------



## d4n13l4 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hola
no entiendo mucho los componentes para hacer un dimmer pero segun vi en otro lado hay que tener una entrada sinusoidal o puede ser digital?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2010)

d4n13l4 dijo:


> Hola
> no entiendo mucho los componentes para hacer un dimmer pero segun vi en otro lado hay que tener una entrada sinusoidal o puede ser digital?...


Le señal sinusoidal que ves el la de la tensión de la línea de distribución domiciliaria de energía eléctrica.


----------



## d4n13l4 (Oct 17, 2010)

ah entonces si puedo hacer algo simple como esto
porque he visto lo del dimmer con un 16f84 pero el codigo es bien extenso y con conocimientos que no tengo, entonces quiero hacer yo el codigo variando la R de la base para variar la corriente del npn y asi la intensidad de la luz.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2010)

d4n13l4 dijo:


> ah entonces si puedo hacer algo simple como esto
> porque he visto lo del dimmer con un 16f84 pero el codigo es bien extenso y con conocimientos que no tengo, entonces quiero hacer yo el codigo variando la R de la base para variar la corriente del npn y asi la intensidad de la luz.
> 
> Saludos


Ese esquema esta mal.
Mejor das una leida al funcionamiento del *TRIAC* y al del *SCR *


----------



## d4n13l4 (Oct 18, 2010)

entonces tiene que ser como lo que aparece en la pagina 1, claro que podria reemplazar el potenciometro por varias resistencias con interruptores que se activen segun la salida de ciertos pines para variar la carga.

a que se refieren los condensadores que dice 100nf/400v ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2010)

d4n13l4 dijo:


> entonces tiene que ser como lo que aparece en la pagina 1, claro que podria reemplazar el potenciometro por varias resistencias con interruptores que se activen segun la salida de ciertos pines para variar la carga.


En efecto, es una posibilidad.


> a que se refieren los condensadores que dice 100nf/400v ?


*100nF* Capacidad.
*400V* Valor máximo de tensión al que puede trabajar la aislación del capacitor.


----------



## heber23mx (Nov 18, 2013)

Hola! la resistencia y el capacitor de 100ohms y 100nf respectivamente, aplican a todos los dimmers? es que me gustaría armar el que es para 120v.  saludos y gracias de antemano!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2013)

heber23mx dijo:


> Hola! la resistencia y el capacitor de 100ohms y 100nf respectivamente, aplican a todos los dimmers? es que me gustaría armar el que es para 120v.  saludos y gracias de antemano!!



A la gran mayoría


----------



## javimatata (Jun 11, 2014)

Francisco Galarza dijo:


> Hola, yo armé una consolita de luces de 4 canales con dimmers para iluminación "profesional"
> Armé este circuito barato y confiable que con un disipador de calor, aguantó unas lamparas par1000 con TIC226D que es barato.
> 
> Espero que te sirva



Hola FGalarza. Quiero armar una consolita simple para usar con PAR1000. Que tipo de disipador le pusiste? te funcionó bien? pensaba ponerle pote lineal. Alguna recomendación que me puedas dar para manejar la potencia de los PAR100 ??? 

El DIAC tiene que ser de algún valor?

Muchas Gracias!!


----------

